# For you recent M3 purchasers, how much did you get off sticker?



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Got a little bit over 2200 off sticker here in NH and can get the same deal for anyone else if interested


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

1400 off sticker in Socal


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Wonder how much you can get off in the DC area :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Wonder how much you can get off in the DC area :dunno: :eeps:


Its all timing, imo, walk in when sales are down.......Bingo !

If you live in a hot market, M3's sell for MSRP regularly, but this isnt to say someone cant

get a decent discount.


----------



## Presence (Apr 26, 2004)

I got $1500 Off MSRP here in San Luis Obispo, Ca and i made them throw a few little stupid things in to i got a M3 key chain, Emergancy road side kit and a box of BMW golf balls...heheh you gotta milk some Frivalous stuff if you can..


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

$2000 off sticker, but I'm a returning customer.

Good luck!!!

BTW - The car is JUST AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*MSRP $56,145, Paid $51,500 off the lot >*

at Brian Harris BMW in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

Grey on Black Nappa Leather, Premium, 18's, H/K, Adjustable Lumbar Width, Xenon, SMG and all of the other goodies like Tire Pressure Monitor and PDC.

I thought it was a great deal!

Bob Darcey :thumbup:


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*BTW, my dealer had nine M3's on the lot>>*



Fireman3 said:


> at Brian Harris BMW in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.
> 
> 4 Cab's and 5 Coupes. So they were motivated to move them. M's don't sell as well here as in other parts of the country. Lower standard of living probably has a lot to do with it. Of the five dealers in Louisiana two of them don't handle M's at all. Of the three that do only one stocks more than one or two. I live in New Orleans and my local dealer - Peake - only had one Cab and one Coupe, and niether was optioned to my tastes. Peake is the largest dealer in the state and has the largest market in the state.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Fireman3 said:


> at Brian Harris BMW in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.
> 
> Grey on Black Nappa Leather, Premium, 18's, H/K, Adjustable Lumbar Width, Xenon, SMG and all of the other goodies like Tire Pressure Monitor and PDC.
> 
> ...


That has to be the best deal I've ever heard of...Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## flybigjet (Feb 20, 2004)

$1850 in Denver on a special order by going through an auto broker- I ordered today. Pretty happy, as all of the Colorado dealers have pretty much held the line at MSRP+, even though one of the dealer's had had the same M3 sitting on the lot since the first of the year. Morons. R.


----------



## BrightredOne (May 16, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> Its all timing, imo, walk in when sales are down.......Bingo !
> 
> If you live in a hot market, M3's sell for MSRP regularly, but this isnt to say someone cant
> 
> get a decent discount.


I just ordered one and got 2k off msrp.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

...$3700 off in Ft Lauderdale ($55700 MSRP for $52,000 flat). Floormats too... :thumbup:


----------



## TransHuman (Apr 25, 2004)

$2560 off MSRP, plus included Gas Guzzler and Destination for a true savings of $4400. This was in a Maryland Dealership. PM me for contact info.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

TransHuman said:


> $2560 off MSRP, plus included Gas Guzzler and Destination for a true savings of $4400. This was in a Maryland Dealership. PM me for contact info.


 :yikes:

That's an incredible deal....

Alex


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

TransHuman said:


> $2560 off MSRP, plus included Gas Guzzler and Destination for a true savings of $4400. This was in a Maryland Dealership. PM me for contact info.


... then, could be posible that this is really the last M3's model year, as rumours are saying? Discounts like this are incredible! :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think a few factors are at play here in the discounted prices people are reporting. First is obviously the approaching 2005 vehicles, although there likely won't be significant changes (06' is supposed to be the major model change). But 2005's should be arriving at dealerships by the end of the Summer and some dealers may be having a problem moving 04's in these final months.

I think another factor is that since the E46 M3 was introduced in 2000-2001 much of the fanfare has worn off. During the first two years there were waiting lists and questions of how many thousands OVER MSRP you were going to pay, not under. The car has now settled into a grove and although we all think and know that its a fantastic automobile its lost the initial rah-rah factor (think back to the first couple of years for the Miata or the H2 Hummer....lots of buzz....now?).

The final factor could be gasoline prices. Although gas prices shouldn't be a major concern for the wallets of people buying this car you still can't underestimate the psychological impact that 17 mpg city has on someone, let alone the reminder you get just before purchase via the Gas Guzzler tax that your vehicle will be quite the binge drinker of petrol.

Getting a quality M vehicle for a couple of thousand under MSRP is quite a new thing if history is any guide so let's just keep quiet, order our vehicles and pretend like "there's nothing to see here, please move on" so that the secret doesn't get out.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Getting a quality M vehicle for a couple of thousand under MSRP is quite a new thing if history is any guide so let's just keep quiet, order our vehicles and pretend like "there's nothing to see here, please move on" so that the secret doesn't get out.


Sounds like an excellent plan.


----------



## ThePleaser (May 23, 2004)

4% off in Ohio, 3 out of 7 dealerships were willing to do this.
I also got an extra $750 off of that but it was because of other circumstances such as dealership trying to switch cars on me and other uncool stuff. Since I was going to walk they took more off.

I called about 7 dealerships and just said that 4% was where the others were selling. Works just fine.

One dealership said 1% off right off the bat. Another said 2% off right off the bat.

They all pretty much know that M3 buyers are ready to buy.

#1 locate the car that you want. (Call all dealerships to narrow in on the one who's got it.) Call all other dealerships and ask for the price you want. The one who gives you the best price wants the deal. They will just have to trade something for the car you have located. (It's also best to try and buy the car directly from the actual dealership who has it, this lowers your chance for getting screwed. However, if they won't give you the price you can get from someone else then go elsewhere.)

Dealerships trade cars all the time.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Getting a quality M vehicle for a couple of thousand under MSRP is quite a new thing if history is any guide so let's just keep quiet, order our vehicles and pretend like "there's nothing to see here, please move on" so that the secret doesn't get out.


Done...


----------



## triode (Apr 23, 2003)

*$2,300 off list*

'04 coupe which stickered at $56K (premium, 19s, H/K, metallic, xenons, PDC). I figure that, plus my $500 CCA rebate, gets me to 5% off. Didn't feel it was worth the hassle to haggle for a few hundred more, given that I found the exact car I wanted sl close to home.


----------

